# Dress Cap.



## nrichards (16 Mar 2006)

What is the dress cap actually called? and where can I find pictures?


----------



## cadettrooper (17 Mar 2006)

you mean a peak cap? ???


----------



## Arctic Acorn (17 Mar 2006)

I think he's looking for a forage cap. 

try looking up canadian forces forage cap on google

 :dontpanic:


----------



## kincanucks (17 Mar 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> I think he's looking for a forage cap.
> 
> try looking up canadian forces forage cap on google
> 
> :dontpanic:



Try forge cap hammerhead.

I stand corrected however it is known as and fondly called a _forge_ cap in the CF and has been for a very long time.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Mar 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Try forge cap hammerhead.



Try forage cap, as that is the correct spelling. 

At any rate, some units wear them for ceremonial dress but the standard rifle green one doesn't seem to be worn anymore.  LFWA did away with them before anyone else IIRC - soldiers out east wore them while out west we got rid of them, as well as Garrison Dress.


----------



## Zoomie (17 Mar 2006)

The forage cap has been removed from the army's order of dress.  The Airforce and Navy still have them.  It is very rare to see any AF pers. wearing these monstrosities.


----------



## nrichards (23 Mar 2006)

thanks guys, that's great help.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (27 Mar 2006)

Though the name for the army's cap is 'forage cap' (as it was used for foraging), the navy's did not originate from the army's and is merely called a 'peaked cap.'  (Though this is just another case of unification leaving the navy with a strange vocabulary for items that were similar between it and the army.)

If you take the logistics branch's name for them as the correct name, it is a 'man's service dress cap' (the sexual distinction is made despite that women do not wear 'caps' but 'hats').  Hats, by the way, are distinguished by having a brim all around, whereas a cap has none or a partial brim, such as the forage cap or beret.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2006)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> ......  Hats, by the way, are distinguished by having a brim all around, whereas a cap has none or a partial brim, such as the forage cap or beret.



A beret with a brim......interesting.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Mar 2006)

There goes another two minutes I won't get back :


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A beret with a brim......interesting.



That's not what he said at all George.  It's a useful distinction - a hat has a brim, a cap has a partial brim, or no brim at all, like an SD cap or beret.  Makes sense to me.  All berets are caps but not all caps are berets...


----------



## q_1966 (3 Apr 2006)

well thats not confusing at all, is it?


----------



## JMCINNIS (12 May 2006)

There are few occasions where a forage cap is practical.  I was a black hatter and now work as a police officer.  The visor obscures your vision and is therefore impractical for building clearing.  However, it does cause people to stop what they are doing and leave before you get close...a lovely benefit 10 minutes before the end of your shift.  Furthermore, I agree it does keep the rain off your head, but requires a rain cover to keep you head dry in the long term...  

I also work part time as a DI for the police service and have found doing drill with the forge cap on causes many headaches unless it has been broken in(by which time it is too worn for parades).  

The Forage should be an item used only for ceremonial purposes.  The "slashed peaks" which we often see on the guard type guys are cool, so I feel there is a place for it on the parade square.  Just make &^#T&^ sure you break it in before wearing it for prolonged periods.  

Your Regimental Assoc.  should look at them as a ceremonial accoutrement primarily.  Using uniform points is also a good option.  Having it become a universal issue again is not the way to go!


----------

